# A wolf in sheep's clothing. 'The Citizen' Automatic CTY57-1272 Review



## Motorcityjoe

In the land of the rising sun, you have two excellent watch companies. Citizen and Seiko are synonymous with producing quality time pieces in just about every price range. But for this review, i will concentrate on Citizen's high end automatic, 'The Citizen' _Automatic_ CTY57-1272 caliber 0910.










As you can see in my signature, i am a big Citizen fan. Citizen Eco-Drive quartz watches are my favorite flavor. However, lately my tastes have changed in favor of Citizen mechanical offerings. I already own The Citizen Grand Touring in SS, which i am absolutely delighted with. I then began to look further up Citizen's automatic ladder, seeking something more, how shall we say...exclusive? My search quickly to narrowed to 2 choices. First choice, Citizen's latest mechanical Campanola, with the La Joux-Perret movement? No, too expensive. And not a true Citizen watch. Second choice, The Citizen Automatic NA0000-59E. Hmm, in my price range, the entire watch is hand assembled by Citizen Japan and has an exclusive in house high accuracy movement, made exclusively for Citizen's 80th anniversary automatic. Oh hell yeah! Come to poppa baby

But then, near the end of my 2 year long search i spied another rare Citizen automatic. Enter the older brother of the NA0000-59E the CTY57-1272. It costs less than the NA model, has a double domed safire crystal and is even more rare. Hmmm, but it is pre-owned:think: I knew if i purchased used, i could kiss Citizen's fabulous 10 year warranty goodbye. What to do:-s Money is king and the particular sample is was looking at looked to be in spectacular physical condition. Who knows if this rare bird would present itself for purchase in the future? Hen's teeth anyone? F*ck it, fortune favors the bold;-) So with a deft click on the buy it now button, my fate was sealed, for good or bad:-d

With the watch on its way from Japan, i crafted a plan to get the watch sooner by deftly choosing Fed Ex package re-route and hold for pickup. That way i could inspect the watch in Fed Ex store lobby, with cameras rolling in case of any fraud, damage or funny business on the part of the seller lol.


















Thankfully, no funny business was to be had except the look i got from the Fed Ex employee watching me open, inspect and photograph the watch in the lobby:roll: Satisfied with my package, i carefully drove home, packaged safely secured. At this time i would like to thank ebay seller KOMEHYO for an easy, hassle free transaction. They are a trusted, honest seller and did a great packaging job.

OMG, the box is huge!










And now, onto the unboxing!










Bubble wrapped up the wazoo.





































And there it is.










For the rest of this review, i will be borrowing various pics and a video, i have scrounged from across the vast intrawebs. Specifically, i would like to thank Giovanni (he owns the cream dialed version CTY57-1271) from UHR forums. Without his superb macro shots, these spectacular pics would never exist. I will humbly add some of my cellphone pics to show my black dial version.

Fit and finish










Now i know what all you The Citizen and Grand Seiko owners have been crowing about for years. It...is...AMAZING! The attention to detail is impeccable. The dial is a deep inky black and the applied hour indices, Citizen logo and date window, sparkle like the stars when exposed to light. I thought my GT automatic's fit and finish was excellent but The Citizen Automatic and Chronomaster line takes it to higher level.

You might wanna mute the cheezy music in this video. Its the NA0000-59E which is identical to the CTY57-1272 sans the domed saphire crystal and slightly different case design.















The dauphine hands are laser cut to perfection. The hour and seconds hands are so long, Citizen had to bend them at the ends, to accomadate the double domed saffire crystal with inner and out anti-reflection coating. Eat your heart out Grand Seiko owners:-d



















Just look at how perfectly sculpted Citizen hour markers are made! WOW! Simply amazing!










The movement

Citizen created the Caliber 0910 movement exclusively for The Citizen Automatic line. The Caliber 0910 is not used in any other Citizen watch. The 0910 specs feature 28,800bph high beat in house movement, +10 to -5 spd, 42 hour power reserve, 100 meter water resistant, 27 jewels, 37mm dial, 11.3mm case, 124 grams, saffire display caseback, screw end links, Duratec anti-scratch coating, hand + auto winding and yes it has the second hand hack:-! After about 3 days of wear of wearing the watch at least 8 hours a day, as recommended by the manual, the accuracy of my watch has been an incredible -1 spd. I cannot imagine the work that must have gone into this amazing timepiece. The seconds hand tick is so smooth, i'd swear it was a highbeat! But we dont have to imagine, watch the video lol.



















































The bracelet is the most comfortable ive ever worn.



















Again, each linked Zeratsu polished to the highest order.










Featuring a machined, double push button hidden clasp. The entire bracelet is obviously created with the highest quality in mind.










Conclusion

Citizen has outdone itself. In short, if this watch flew any lower under the radar, it would be a submarine. And i for one, will happily be its skipper for years to come. I hope Citizen creates more high end mechanical watches going forward. Thanks for looking.



















Credit Giovanni for the stellar macro shots! 
https://uhrforum.de/the-citizen-aut...910-ss-mit-ptic-duratect-7-part-review-t75809


----------



## GaryK30

Great post and what a beautiful watch. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Thanks Gary. Holding and wearing this watch in the metal is extremely satisfying. Pictures will never do it justice. This one is a keeper for life.


----------



## GlennO

Great watch and review. I also prefer the CTY to the NA. Not just the domed crystal, but the case is also different. I think the CTY is more elegant. I remember reading that it was a limited run produced mainly for Citizen employees.


----------



## Ottovonn

I wasn't even aware of these models. I only know of the quartz versions, which are beautiful watches in their own right. These look comparable to GS quality. Enjoy yours in the best.


----------



## bmfang

I am truly envious! Congrats and wear it with good health!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcityjoe

GlennO said:


> Great watch and review. I also prefer the CTY to the NA. Not just the domed crystal, but the case is also different. I think the CTY is more elegant. I remember reading that it was a limited run produced mainly for Citizen employees.


Thank you Glenn. You are right about the case being slightly different. I knew I would leave something out lol. The NA case is more umm, angular for lack of a better description iirc. If I'm not mistaken, CTY designation is reserved for some Campanola models. I remember reading somewhere someone saying this is the first mechanical Campanola:-d


----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks for showing the photo of the page in the manual, as you forgot to state the movements beat rate (28,800 bph is a high beat) but it is written in the manual.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Ottovonn said:


> I wasn't even aware of these models. I only know of the quartz versions, which are beautiful watches in their own right. These look comparable to GS quality. Enjoy yours in the best.


Thanks Ottovonn. I only learned of this line of automatics 2 years ago and have been pursuing both the CTY and NA version ever since. Why Citizen doesn't promote these wonderful timepieces, is a mystery to me.


----------



## Stromboli

Would there be a 40 mm watch similar to this on by Citizen? From how you describe it, it sounds like one worth looking into. Very nice post I thought it was informative and interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmfang

This is so frakking annoying here in Australia. We get nothing else from Citizen apart from their Quartz and Eco-Drive models. 

Wish that we would get Citizen's automatic ranges here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcityjoe

bmfang said:


> I am truly envious! Congrats and wear it with good health!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bmfang. It is truly satisfying to pursue and eventually attain one of my grail watches.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for showing the photo of the page in the manual, as you forgot to state the movements beat rate (28,800 bph is a high beat) but it is written in the manual.


Thanks for pointing that out yankeexpress. Correction made. For some reason, I was thinking about the 36,000bph high beat Grand Seiko. And speaking of high beat movements, Citizen used to produce their own 36,000bph movement. I think it was called 'The Highness' or something like that. I would be all over that watch like a cheap suit lol.


----------



## glengoyne17

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

I tried finding this watch in Thailand, Singapore, and Malaysia but no trace of it.


----------



## brett kenny

really special piece, congrats Joe. out in the real world citizen dominate seiko but sadly are largely unheralded in forumworld. sadly because most people have no idea they make a watch as awesome as this


----------



## baselworld

Are this jdm? I think there are very few citizen automatics that are available internationally

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

What an amazing watch. Truly breathtaking. I'm so jealous. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Stromboli said:


> Would there be a 40 mm watch similar to this on by Citizen? From how you describe it, it sounds like one worth looking into. Very nice post I thought it was informative and interesting. Thanks for sharing.


Hi stromboli. I think Citizen does make a 40mm 'The Citizen'. Although I believe it's the ultra accurate quartz eco drive drive model. You should check Citizen Japan's website and use Google translate to check.


----------



## mpalmer

You have a nice looking and versatile watch there. Enjoy your Citizen!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

glengoyne17 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you glengoyne17! It is a labor of love to make this thread, so others may discover that Citizen does indeed make exquisite high end, high beat luxury mechanical watches. FYI, I just added a couple of bonus pics.


----------



## El @

bmfang said:


> This is so frakking annoying here in Australia. We get nothing else from Citizen apart from their Quartz and Eco-Drive models.
> Wish that we would get Citizen's automatic ranges here.


Just buy from Japan then. You guys don't even pay (for now) VAT up to AUD 1,000.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

brett kenny said:


> really special piece, congrats Joe. out in the real world citizen dominate seiko but sadly are largely unheralded in forumworld. sadly because most people have no idea they make a watch as awesome as this


Thanks so much Brett. Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## RSDA

Not often that you see an unboxing series so thorough that it includes photos of the courier office! :-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

double post


----------



## Motorcityjoe

baselworld said:


> Are this jdm? I think there are very few citizen automatics that are available internationally
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


Yup. This is strictly a jdm watch. Hand assembled by Citizen Super Meisters at Heiwa watch studios.


----------



## bbselement

That is a fantastic watch, Joe, thanks much for the review. Citizen has made a believer out of me, they just build great watches in all price ranges.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

mpalmer said:


> You have a nice looking and versatile watch there. Enjoy your Citizen!


Thanks mpalmer!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

bbselement said:


> That is a fantastic watch, Joe, thanks much for the review. Citizen has made a believer out of me, they just build great watches in all price ranges.


Thanks for the kind words bbselement


----------



## Kashbadash

Nice review of a fantastic watch. The execution of this piece is impeccable. Hopefully Citizen will start to release more high-end mechanical models and movements now that they've acquired both Prothor (which owns La Joux-Perret) and Frederique Constant. 

I own one of the mechanical Campanolas (NZ0000-58W) which you decided wasn't for you. I've had the piece for more than a year now and what I can say is that it's made me far too picky. Comparing it in person to similarly priced and more expensive Swiss watches has made me realise how underappreciated high-end Citizens are because I don't think I've seen something more beautifully made for the money. I haven't seen any of The Citizen models in person but I'm certain they would be equally impressive. We need more people like you reviewing and discussing watches like the CTY57-1272 because a lot of people are missing out! In many ways I don't mind because it keeps the prices down and makes the watches that much more exclusive.


----------



## telepgm

Great review. Enjoyed the photos all the way from the collection from FedEx to your home. To unboxing and you using the F - word. Humorous and written with such passion. I have enjoyed the read tremendously. Now I know my GS has a worthy fellow Japanese Gem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Wow, excellent review and eye opener! Never knew that Citizen is doing things like this.... but hey! I never knew that Seiko was doing the brightz and gs line either before I became a WIS )

Just one question: can you share the price you paid? Would be interesting to have it positioned among the Seiko line. Thanks

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Kashbadash said:


> Nice review of a fantastic watch. The execution of this piece is impeccable. Hopefully Citizen will start to release more high-end mechanical models and movements now that they've acquired both Prothor (which owns La Joux-Perret) and Frederique Constant.
> 
> I own one of the mechanical Campanolas (NZ0000-58W) which you decided wasn't for you. I've had the piece for more than a year now and what I can say is that it's made me far too picky. Comparing it in person to similarly priced and more expensive Swiss watches has made me realise how underappreciated high-end Citizens are because I don't think I've seen something more beautifully made for the money. I haven't seen any of The Citizen models in person but I'm certain they would be equally impressive. We need more people like you reviewing and discussing watches like the CTY57-1272 because a lot of people are missing out! In many ways I don't mind because it keeps the prices down and makes the watches that much more exclusive.


Thanks Kashbadash! I would love to see some real world pics of your Campanola. How are you enjoying that bad boy? How is the accuracy? I agree that Citizen needs to produce more high end high beat mechanicals, be it in house or through acquisition. Where the hell is the re-issue of the 36,000 bph Glorious Citizen and The Highness?


----------



## Motorcityjoe

karesz501 said:


> Wow, excellent review and eye opener! Never knew that Citizen is doing things like this.... but hey! I never knew that Seiko was doing the brightz and gs line either before I became a WIS )
> 
> Just one question: can you share the price you paid? Would be interesting to have it positioned among the Seiko line. Thanks
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


Thanks karesz. When the CTY57-1272 and 1271 were first released in 2011, I believe they retailed for around $3,200USD. I lucked out and found my pre owned mint condition piece for $1,400 and change. The new model (NA0000-59A, 59B, 59E) cost anywhere from $2,500 - $3,000 new depending on who you buy from.



telepgm said:


> Great review. Enjoyed the photos all the way from the collection from FedEx to your home. To unboxing and you using the F - word. Humorous and written with such passion. I have enjoyed the read tremendously. Now I know my GS has a worthy fellow Japanese Gem!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words telepgm. Im glad you enjoyed reading it, as much as I did posting it. Now all I got to do is purchase a Grand Seiko automatic to do a comparison review


----------



## telepgm

@Motorcityjoe, that'll be swell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashbadash

Motorcityjoe, it'll be interesting to see what they release in the near future but I suspect that they're going to make more use of Swiss movements for their high-end pieces.

The NZ0000-58W is in my view a masterpiece for the money being asked. I reckon that the quality of the dial work is as good as it gets in the sub 5 figure price range. The watch has a good amount of heft and presence without being uncomfortable or overwhelming and feels like you're wearing what can be best described as metallic silk. I'd post some more pics of the watch here (posted a few elsewhere) but I don't want to impinge on your thread because we've all come here to see The Citizen!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Kashbadash said:


> Motorcityjoe, it'll be interesting to see what they release in the near future but I suspect that they're going to make more use of Swiss movements for their high-end pieces.
> 
> The NZ0000-58W is in my view a masterpiece for the money being asked. I reckon that the quality of the dial work is as good as it gets in the sub 5 figure price range. The watch has a good amount of heft and presence without being uncomfortable or overwhelming and feels like you're wearing what can be best described as metallic silk. I'd post some more pics of the watch here (posted a few elsewhere) but I don't want to impinge on your thread because we've all come here to see The Citizen!


I can definitely understand why Citizen may be considering moving upstream with their automatic offerings through acquisition. Be it cost savings, market strategy, etc. Your NZ0000-58W is fantastic and I would love to purchase one when the price it's price falls within my purchasing wheel house. Too bad Citizen refuses to make these beautiful timepieces available for purchase, at there Flagship store in New York, like Seiko does:-s And no worries about impingement. Bonus pic included. I need to source some new shoes for this beauty.


----------



## Kashbadash

Motorcityjoe said:


> I can definitely understand why Citizen may be considering moving upstream with their automatic offerings through acquisition. Be it cost savings, market strategy, etc. Your NZ0000-58W is fantastic and I would love to purchase one when the price it's price falls within my purchasing wheel house. Too bad Citizen refuses to make these beautiful timepieces available for purchase, at there Flagship store in New York, like Seiko does:-s And no worries about impingement. Bonus pic included. I need to source some new shoes for this beauty.


Nice pic! Only 2 lines of text - GS could learn something :-d.

If you want to get one of the mechanical Campanolas second-hand then you may have to search certain Japanese websites because it could take a while for them to show up on eBay and/or watch forums like this one. I don't know what their production numbers are but they're much less than Grand Seiko and I'd be surprised if more than a few hundred of each model is produced per year. I thought that they sold a few Campanolas in the New York boutique but I wouldn't know as I'm not based in the US - do you know which models they sell? I have to admit that I like the fact these watches aren't widely available because 1) it makes them harder to get and 2) it's much more exclusive once you do get it.

By the way, you have a great collection of high-end Citizens. You have most of the range covered: Signature Collection both quartz and automatic, Attesa, Promaster and The Citizen. What you need to do now is get both a quartz Grand Complication and mechanical Campanola. I'm biased but I think the CTR57-1001 is the most beautiful quartz model they make.


----------



## RSDA

Crazy photos!


----------



## Cocas

Motorcityjoe said:


> In the land of the rising sun, you have two excellent watch companies. Citizen and Seiko are synonymous with producing quality time pieces in just about every price range. But for this review, i will concentrate on Citizen's high end automatic, 'The Citizen' _Automatic_ CTY57-1272 caliber 0910.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in my signature, i am a big Citizen fan. Citizen Eco-Drive quartz watches are my favorite flavor. However, lately my tastes have changed in favor of Citizen mechanical offerings. I already own The Citizen Grand Touring in SS, which i am absolutely delighted with. I then began to look further up Citizen's automatic ladder, seeking something more, how shall we say...exclusive? My search quickly to narrowed to 2 choices. First choice, Citizen's latest mechanical Campanola, with the La Joux-Perret movement? No, too expensive. And not a true Citizen watch. Second choice, The Citizen Automatic NA0000-59E. Hmm, in my price range, the entire watch is hand assembled by Citizen Japan and has an exclusive in house high accuracy movement, made exclusively for Citizen's 80th anniversary automatic. Oh hell yeah! Come to poppa baby
> 
> But then, near the end of my 2 year long search i spied another rare Citizen automatic. Enter the older brother of the NA0000-59E the CTY57-1272. It costs less than the NA model, has a double domed safire crystal and is even more rare. Hmmm, but it is pre-owned:think: I knew if i purchased used, i could kiss Citizen's fabulous 10 year warranty goodbye. What to do:-s Money is king and the particular sample is was looking at looked to be in spectacular physical condition. Who knows if this rare bird would present itself for purchase in the future? Hen's teeth anyone? ..... it, fortune favors the bold;-) So with a deft click on the buy it now button, my fate was sealed, for good or bad:-d
> 
> With the watch on its way from Japan, i crafted a plan to get the watch sooner by deftly choosing Fed Ex package re-route and hold for pickup. That way i could inspect the watch in Fed Ex store lobby, with cameras rolling in case of any fraud, damage or funny business on the part of the seller lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no funny business was to be had except the look i got from the Fed Ex employee watching me open, inspect and photograph the watch in the lobby:roll: Satisfied with my package, i carefully drove home, packaged safely secured. At this time i would like to thank ebay seller KOMEHYO for an easy, hassle free transaction. They are a trusted, honest seller and did a great packaging job.
> 
> OMG, the box is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, onto the unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble wrapped up the wazoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of this review, i will be borrowing various pics and a video, i have scrounged from across the vast intrawebs. Specifically, i would like to thank Giovanni (he owns the cream dialed version CTY57-1271) from UHR forums. Without his superb macro shots, these spectacular pics would never exist. I will humbly add some of my cellphone pics to show my black dial version.
> 
> Fit and finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i know what all you The Citizen and Grand Seiko owners have been crowing about for years. It...is...AMAZING! The attention to detail is impeccable. The dial is a deep inky black and the applied hour indices, Citizen logo and date window, sparkle like the stars when exposed to light. I thought my GT automatic's fit and finish was excellent but The Citizen Automatic and Chronomaster line takes it to higher level.
> 
> You might wanna mute the cheezy music in this video. Its the NA0000-59E which is identical to the CTY57-1272 sans the domed saphire crystal and slightly different case design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dauphine hands are laser cut to perfection. The hour and seconds hands are so long, Citizen had to bend them at the ends, to accomadate the double domed saffire crystal with inner and out anti-reflection coating. Eat your heart out Grand Seiko owners:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how perfectly sculpted Citizen hour markers are made! WOW! Simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movement
> 
> Citizen created the Caliber 0910 movement exclusively for The Citizen Automatic line. The Caliber 0910 is not used in any other Citizen watch. The 0910 specs feature 28,800bph high beat in house movement, +10 to -5 spd, 42 hour power reserve, 100 meter water resistant, 27 jewels, 37mm dial, 11.3mm case, 124 grams, saffire display caseback, screw end links, Duratec anti-scratch coating, hand + auto winding and yes it has the second hand hack:-! After about 3 days of wear of wearing the watch at least 8 hours a day, as recommended by the manual, the accuracy of my watch has been an incredible -1 spd. I cannot imagine the work that must have gone into this amazing timepiece. The seconds hand tick is so smooth, i'd swear it was a highbeat! But we dont have to imagine, watch the video lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is the most comfortable ive ever worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, each linked Zeratsu polished to the highest order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Featuring a machined, double push button hidden clasp. The entire bracelet is obviously created with the highest quality in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Citizen has outdone itself. In short, if this watch flew any lower under the radar, it would be a submarine. And i for one, will happily be its skipper for years to come. I hope Citizen creates more high end mechanical watches going forward. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Giovanni for the stellar macro shots!
> https://uhrforum.de/the-citizen-aut...910-ss-mit-ptic-duratect-7-part-review-t75809


You've successfully poisoned me with the photos. I ordered one online just now.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Cocas

I officially joining Citizen CTY57-1272 club!


----------



## Cocas

I officially joining Citizen CTY57-1272 club!


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Motorcityjoe

Congrats and welcome to the club Cocas! I'm working on a review of my latest "The Citizen" purchase. I am sure the folks here and the HAQ forum will find it very interesting


----------



## Cocas

i finally got this watch from chrono24 pre-owned. iam so happy to have it.

putting its snapshot here and to revive this thread.


----------

